# PRP Procedure



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi all,

Just need to verify if my PRP application procedure is normal with regards to the smss received to date.

I submitted my prp application on 07/07/2017 . Same day i received an sms notifying me that my application had been submitted to OH, wherever that is.
on the 10/07/2017 I received another sms saying it had been received at pretoria OC
Today in the morning 11/07/2017 i received another email saying that it had been forwarded to DHA
Later today 11/07/2017 i received another one stating that it had been submitted for adjudication.

Is this normal people, i was expecting a lengthy wait before i got any sort of communication..


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

4 days is a bit fast. I would rather wait for the actual outcome . I also got the same emails you got but mine took 3 months to come out. I was on CSV.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

cheche564 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just need to verify if my PRP application procedure is normal with regards to the smss received to date.
> 
> ...


Basically, your application was scanned in at your VFS branch on the 7th, sent over to the VFS head office where it was received on the 10th and then finally received by the home affairs department that will be adjudicating the application on the 11th of July. That is normal. From here on things will probably be slow though... It's sitting at somebody's desk at Home Affairs in Pretoria.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Well put..


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

"submitted for adjudication" means that your application is lost somewhere in the Black Hole known as Home Affairs. Be prepared for a long wait....


----------



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

*Update*

Guys you are reading the question wrong so let me rephrase it. Is it normal to receive smss from DHA every day after submission? its now the 5th day after submission and this morning i received another sms


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

cheche564 said:


> Guys you are reading the question wrong so let me rephrase it. Is it normal to receive smss from DHA every day after submission? its now the 5th day after submission and this morning i received another sms


What's your definition of normal? In my experience nothing is normal at home affairs


----------



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bwixie said:


> What's your definition of normal? In my experience nothing is normal at home affairs


hahahahaha, touche


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

cheche564 said:


> Guys you are reading the question wrong so let me rephrase it. Is it normal to receive smss from DHA every day after submission? its now the 5th day after submission and this morning i received another sms


If you paid extra for the VIP service then they send you an SMS as the paperwork moves from one place to the next


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Its normal sometimes. But as mentioned before, the stage where it is expect to receive nothing over the next few months.


----------



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Guys, sorry to jump in here with a different question but do you all receive sms/emails? Since I have applied earlier this year I have not received a single communication of any sort and the only info I got is from the VFS online tracking system where I check every day....whole day and keep refreshing the website hoping that a miracle will happen


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Hopeful- the best way is to call DHA customer service number. You will be on hold for 10 minutes before you get connected to the agent. Tell him that you were told to call after 2 weeks time thats why you are calling today. He will then take all your details and put you on hold for another 10 minutes. When he comes back he will give you exact stage of your PR. Do this every 2 weeks and your PR will be there with you in no time ( 8-9 months) if approved.


----------



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

papermania said:


> Hi Hopeful- the best way is to call DHA customer service number. You will be on hold for 10 minutes before you get connected to the agent. Tell him that you were told to call after 2 weeks time thats why you are calling today. He will then take all your details and put you on hold for another 10 minutes. When he comes back he will give you exact stage of your PR. Do this every 2 weeks and your PR will be there with you in no time ( 8-9 months) if approved.


Thanks a lot for your response! Do you by any chance have this number, I have seen quite few but all different. Please let me know what the number is if you have it, will really appreciate it and once again thanks a lot.


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

0800 60 11 90.


----------



## lviljoen (Jul 28, 2017)

I've been waiting for 1yr 9months.. don't hold your breath!


----------



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

lviljoen said:


> I've been waiting for 1yr 9months.. don't hold your breath!


on what basis you have applied for? 26a,b or 27 a,b? Also did you apply through VFS?


----------



## lviljoen (Jul 28, 2017)

its a spousal application.. 26 I think, can't remember its been so long! yes through VFS. I phoned a few months ago and they said applications from 2014 were still being processed. when I phoned today they say spousal applications take longer as are high risk. also can't say how long processing will take.


----------



## lviljoen (Jul 28, 2017)

just make sure you are keeping your other visa up to date.


----------



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

papermania said:


> 0800 60 11 90.


I have been trying this phone number for the past few days now....constantly engaged...Has anyone successfully managed to get through to them or am I too hopeful


----------



## sharder (May 21, 2015)

waiting 9 months for PRP. Is there any point in calling DHA? I declined the VIP service as it sounded a lot like bu***it.


----------

